# Do You believe You have Avoidant Personality Disorder?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Description from psychcentral.com http://psychcentral.com/disorders/sx8.htm



> People with avoidant personality disorder experience a long-standing feeling of inadequacy and are extremely sensitive to what others think about them. This leads to the person to be socially inhibited and feel socially inept. Because of these feelings of inadequacy and inhibition, the person with avoidant personality disorder will seek to avoid work, school and any activities that involve socializing or interacting with others.
> 
> Individuals with Avoidant Personality Disorder often vigilantly appraise the movements and expressions of those with whom they come into contact. Their fearful and tense demeanor may elicit ridicule from others, which in turn confirms their self-doubts. They are very anxious about the possibility that they will react to criticism with blushing or crying. They are described by others as being "shy," "timid," "lonely," and "isolated."
> 
> ...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to think I did, but I've gotten less avoidant since then.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure :S


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

That description could be my friggin biography.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, that is what I'm diagnosed with.


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

After reading the description of a person with Avoidant Personality Disorder, I have to conclude that I do have this disorder. It's not as bad as it used to be - in some ways - but is still as bad as ever, or even worse in other ways.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

so SA and APD are not one in the same? can you have one without the other?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup I was diagnosed as having avoidance some years ago.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

I was never officially diagnosed with AvPD but I think I have a rather severe case of it


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes I have this!!.. what an unlucky person I am.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe. Hrm.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Think I have it more than social anxiety, to be honest.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a possibility.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Only with work tasks. I am absolutely terrified of screwing up. It can get very overwhelming, to the point of complete despair. F*.


----------



## kytabix (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely. I fit all symptoms...


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder how many ADP'ers avoid this thread...


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

^lol

I do have it but it has been getting better... slowly


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure i have this.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah sounds like me..


----------



## bezzelrock (Jul 31, 2006)

Diagnosed with it a few weeks ago despite knowing for years that i've got it


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

...f*(%...


----------



## ribbons (Apr 20, 2012)

*This is so true of me*

This is me all over and its causing me major problems in my life at the moment. I have never made friends due to feeling inferior to them. I cant get past the feeling of feeling inferior to even start a friendship with anyone.I always feel like im putting on them. also for example, If i message someone and they dont reply, my mind runs wild and i think things like, they cant be bothered with me. I need to leave a relationship i am in at the moment, because im not happy anymore, but because i dont have friends, i will have nothing if i let him go. But thinking about it, im leaving the relationship because i dont feel worthy, which seems to be in all areas of my life. when i break up from the relationship i will need support of people, but i dont feel worthy of their support. I have so much self doubt.
Im always left feeling that people never make as much effort for me as i do for them. If someone gives me an inch, they will get a Theres a link there somewhere when i think about whats going on in my life. --I dont feel worthy of any ones effort and all my relationships breakdown because they dont make an effort to show they care.
For example. my daughter whom Im normally close to, knows i could do with some support right now but hasnt bothered the slightest. That confirms what i already think, that im not worthy.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

oh yeah. There are things from 2-3 years ago that I still haven't done because they scare me too much.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> so SA and APD are not one in the same? can you have one without the other?


IANAPsychiatrist, but APD is a personality disorder, whereas SA is "just" an anxiety disorder. I think that for APD to be diagnosed, the symptoms must exceed those of SA.

As for me, I'm not sure. Some APD symptoms seem way too extreme to me right now, even though they might have fit a few years ago. I think I'm more a GAD kind of guy. I haven't been clearly diagnosed yet, but the doc says it's likely a mix of both.

But confusion abounds as to the definitions of APD and GAD. There are those who believe they're different constructs describing the same thing, claiming APD is merely a more extreme form of GAD. Or something.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

This describes social anxiety perfectly, so yes I guess I am avoidant


----------



## springbreeze (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely positive.
It's like I'm reading my life, when I look up that name.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow. Yea, I need help. Strange after the day I had to stumble upon this thread. Scary how true all those symptoms hit home.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I still don't understand the difference between AvPD and SA (and I've read a few threads on it here). They look the same to me. I've heard attempts to distinguish the two by explaining that a personality disorder is something ingrained and a result of brain wiring, rather than an anxiety disorder developing from a later cause that isn't indicative of your true personality... But if AvPD commonly shows up in early adulthood, how does that make sense as an enduring personality type? SA also commonly appears in teen-early adulthood.

I do fit the symptoms of AvPD, but I think it's mild enough that it doesn't apply to me and I'm reluctant to self-diagnose with anything under the sun. So no, I just have SA.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to think I had APD until I found out the SA was a thing. 
But I know now that I have/had Social anxiety and not APD.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

kind of... it used to be alot worse but its gotten to a point were i can function now... but that description was me through out highschool


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

kast said:


> I still don't understand the difference between AvPD and SA (and I've read a few threads on it here). They look the same to me. I've heard attempts to distinguish the two by explaining that a personality disorder is something ingrained and a result of brain wiring, rather than an anxiety disorder developing from a later cause that isn't indicative of your true personality... But if AvPD commonly shows up in early adulthood, how does that make sense as an enduring personality type? SA also commonly appears in teen-early adulthood.
> 
> I do fit the symptoms of AvPD, but I think it's mild enough that it doesn't apply to me and I'm reluctant to self-diagnose with anything under the sun. So no, I just have SA.


To me it seams that AvPD stems from deep seated self-esteem issues int he same way that narcissism does, whereas SAD is caused by faulty wiring.

I think the fundamental difference between a disorder of emotion and a personality disorder is that the person with the personality disorder is more inclined to rationalise their feelings rather than recognise that they are problematic and so is less likely to question them and far more difficult to treat. I think this is more likely to be the case than a simple difference in intensity...


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not sure. I hardly ever avoid going to school or other important things but I do avoid a lot of parties, extra-curricular activites, get-togethers, etc.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm trying not to be.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

It does sound a lot like me.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me. Not much would surprise me right now.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No. I'm interested in being with people, but i avoid it because i'm so awkward and weird that people always end up to dislike or hate me....


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

The description of Avoidant Personality Disorder fits me like a glove, unfortunately. I've never been diagnosed, though (I've never even seen a doctor to discuss my issues!).


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

This is me to the tee.


----------



## farmboy789 (Dec 16, 2012)

I so have this, I avoid people because I don't like them and their mostly all just cruel *******s.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

I was diagnosed with AvPD a few years ago.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Frunktubulus said:


> That description could be my friggin biography.


Same here. I really think I have it. But I know I can't be sure because I need to be diagnosed in order to make such a claim. But still.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure if I have it, but my psychiatrist wrote "Avoidant traits," under axis II on my chart so maybe likely.


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes!!!. I think I have this. I am almost positive this describes me.


----------



## BrinaBaby28 (Dec 14, 2012)

AvPD is what I have and I've been in treatment for it. I'd have to say that the only things that could possibly have an effect on it is not medication or therapy, but self-love and love for the MOST HIGH. We have to somehow in some way, love ourselves. This has been terribly difficult for me, as this has been a lifelong struggle for me. I've had very few relationships, and they've ALL only been temporary. I make people feel uncomfortable to be around me. I am always on guard, paranoid, scared out of my mind, because I feel that I don't belong to anyone and that no one wants to love me or claim me. Its as if I'm in the world alone, and sometimes, I wish that the Lord would call me home. But since I have hope, and that little "mustard seed" faith, I wait on the Lord to deliver me from this suffering.


----------



## Shygirlaz (Dec 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure I have this. :/ I have too many problems.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Definitely.
I have every single symptom.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Just because you avoid situations doesn't mean you have APD


----------



## stillsearching88 (Dec 21, 2012)

Frunktubulus said:


> That description could be my friggin biography.


mine too


----------



## janerikcs (May 23, 2010)

sounds like me, but seems like i dont have much choice when i can't function around people anyway and only make a complete fool of myself, i'm just very much ashamed of myself, and have promised myself never to be around people anymore, because im so ****ing stupid.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I completely fit the description of someone with APD...


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

carambola said:


> I used to think I did, but I've gotten less avoidant since then.


Yeah, this actually.

I would've once said definitely, but now I've been getting a bit better.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Just because you fit the description, it doesn't always mean you have something. Self-diagnosis can be dangerous. 
I don't have avoidant personality disorder, I avoid because of the feelings of intense dread and anxiety that affect me mentally and physically. A few disorders overlap in similar things they share in common e.g avoidant/schizoid personality disorder, pure-O traits, but I have social anxiety.


----------



## xXAnnXx (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not sure :/


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I do. And I'm pretty sure it's done more damage to me than my social anxiety has. If I weren't so avoidant, I would be much more comfortable in my own skin. I avoid anything that I'm not used to, anything that has the potential to embarrass me, pretty much anything and everything. I'm content with living my pathetic life it seems.


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn (Dec 7, 2012)

That's my biography right there.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A little bit I'd say.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. I'm very avoidant, lol.


----------



## Nesquick (Mar 2, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> I think the fundamental difference between a disorder of emotion and a personality disorder is that the person with the personality disorder is more inclined to rationalise their feelings rather than recognise that they are problematic and so is less likely to question them and far more difficult to treat. I think this is more likely to be the case than a simple difference in intensity...


I've been diagnosed with AvPD and yeah rationalising feelings is something I've "trained" for many years, unfortunately I've become very good at it 

But I don't fit all the AvPD symptoms, so probably a AvPD/SA "hybrid". And if I "shop around" the personality disorders I think I might have a few more. You'll never fit 100% in a box I presume


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

yes yes yes oh hell yes.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably. When I was 16 my psych said if I were older he would diagnose me with AvPD. I don't really care. Its not like there's a cure for it if I did get diagnosed with it now.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Nesquick said:


> I've been diagnosed with AvPD and yeah rationalising feelings is something I've "trained" for many years, unfortunately I've become very good at it
> 
> But I don't fit all the AvPD symptoms, so probably a AvPD/SA "hybrid". And if I "shop around" the personality disorders I think I might have a few more. You'll never fit 100% in a box I presume


A personality disorder is a pretty serious condition and I would say that even if you have enough of the symptoms for a diagnosis of AvPD it doesnt' mean you have it. With a personality disorder the symptoms are ego-syntonic, meaning that they are not considered by the sufferer as being symptoms of a disorder but part of who they are. Individuals with personality disorders do not regard their behaviour, thoughts ,feelings as pathalogical...


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No doubt in my mind.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I believe so, although I've only been diagnosed with major depression and severe social anxiety and a few other things that I don't care for or know what they mean/are.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes... All I need is an official diagnosis...


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> With a personality disorder the symptoms are ego-syntonic, meaning that they are not considered by the sufferer as being symptoms of a disorder but part of who they are. Individuals with personality disorders do not regard their behaviour, thoughts ,feelings as pathalogical...


No, I think you're being too categorical. There are many people on this forum with diagnosed personality disorders who have no problems with admitting that their emotions and behaviours are pathological. 
But I know what you mean. It's a myth perpetuated by those who want a simple way to describe the difference between a neurosis and a PD. It might have been largely true before the days of the internet, and when it was less fashionable to believe that you might have pathological emotions.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk. Maybe.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Ramondo said:


> No, I think you're being too categorical. There are many people on this forum with diagnosed personality disorders who have no problems with admitting that their emotions and behaviours are pathological.
> But I know what you mean. It's a myth perpetuated by those who want a simple way to describe the difference between a neurosis and a PD. It might have been largely true before the days of the internet, and when it was less fashionable to believe that you might have pathological emotions.


I am not suggesting that it is impossible for someone with a personality disorder to gain some insight once they have a frame of reference but largely symptoms of the PD are not what caused the person to seek help in the first place. An individual with a PD may go to their doctor complaining of depression but only through the rigor of a full psychiatric examination will it be established that the depression is a by product of the PD. Someone with narcissistic PD may become depressed or suffer anxiety because he/she feels that everyone hates him/her when in actuality the mood disorder is the result of an insufficiency in narcissistic supply(constant adoration, etc.).

I don't think that AvPD is necessarily going to cause the person to feel anxious in social settings. Avoidance is their way of coping with pathologically low self esteem and provided that their avoidant behavious is not confronted in any way I imagine that they would not feel any anxiety at all....


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

Frunktubulus said:


> That description could be my friggin biography.


Yup...

I thought these behaviours were part of my anxiety. I guess they can be categorised on their own, but I still think of them as related.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah. Those symptoms describe me well. I've pushed everyone away from my life other than my mom and younger sister.I always feel like everyone will find a reason to dislike me and reject me, even with people on the internet.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep. Describes me to the tee. 
It's much easier to be the person avoiding/pushing others away in comparison to being let-down.
I don't think i'm strong enough to handle rejection...so I avoid it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some people say that avpd is an extreme version of social anxiety, theres a lot of things I see in myself when reading descriptions. i've only been officially diagnosed by a psychiatrist with social anxiety but they did explain that my case was an extreme example. so yes, personally I do feel that I have some degree of avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## Towers (Mar 6, 2013)

I honestly don't believe in personality disorders. They're just words to describe a few traits in a large cluster of bad personality traits. And bad personality traits are not a disease, but a natural psychological occurence. I used to think I was schizod or avoidant, but I realized it was more a way for me to cope when I had little to no friends, and in a scenario where lots of people wanted to talk to me, I probably would want to approach them too.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Towers said:


> I honestly don't believe in personality disorders. They're just words to describe a few traits in a large cluster of bad personality traits. And bad personality traits are not a disease, but a natural psychological occurence.


That's why personality disorders are not considered axis I mental illnesses. They make a person more suseptable to mental illness, but they are not mental illnesses in themselves. Most people with AvPD will have SAD or GAD.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

yes. I have a GAD/SAD diagnosis on record. But I dont see why it matters to have it "verified". I avoid anything that makes me uncomfortable as much as I can. I don't need a therapist to tell me that.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I wasn't sure at first,but after reading it does
sound a lot like me.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

So 70% of the people polled here have a disorder that supposedly only 1% of the population has.

The definition is vague.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> So 70% of the people polled here have a disorder that supposedly only 1% of the population has.


 That's because this is a site for SA.


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sa and avoidant is the same thing really.

Actually most people do not notice they have SA because they just avoid stuff so they never think to get help. When they start to get anxious, they realise something is wrong...and then they can work on fixing it.

I was avoidant for maaaany years. When this avoidance turned into anxiety (my body was telling me something is wrong!), then i realised sth was off and i had to do something...and so i did. That's why i consider anxiety a blessing in disguise, who knows how many years i could have wasted being avoidant.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Towers said:


> I honestly don't believe in personality disorders. They're just words to describe a few traits in a large cluster of bad personality traits. And bad personality traits are not a disease, but a natural psychological occurence. I used to think I was schizod or avoidant, but I realized it was more a way for me to cope when I had little to no friends, and in a scenario where lots of people wanted to talk to me, I probably would want to approach them too.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> So 70% of the people polled here have a disorder that supposedly only 1% of the population has.
> 
> The definition is vague.


70% of the people who took part in this poll THINK they have AvPD(probably based on a quick perusal of wikipedia)...


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> So 70% of the people polled here have a disorder that supposedly only 1% of the population has.
> 
> The definition is vague.


Well isn't it so that most users on this forum are all over the world? The 70% who took the poll are nowhere near of 1% of the general population.



> Avoidant personality disorder is reported to be especially prevalent in people with anxiety disorders, although estimates of comorbidity vary widely due to differences in (among others) diagnostic instruments. Research suggests that approximately 10-50% of people who have panic disorder with agoraphobia have avoidant personality disorder, as well as about 20-40% of people who have social phobia (social anxiety disorder).
> Some studies report prevalence rates of up to 45% among people with generalized anxiety disorder and up to 56% of those with obsessive-compulsive disorder.


So how is it a surprise people recognize having APD on a website like this?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I fit/did fit all of the symptoms to a T. But I dont have it. I merely did not understand that my social anxiety was a lot worse than I had perceived, thus forming most of the symptoms of AVPD. Plus my habits also happened to coincide with AVPD symptoms. Im defintely a hypochondriac.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Towers said:


> I honestly don't believe in personality disorders. They're just words to describe a few traits in a large cluster of bad personality traits. And bad personality traits are not a disease, but a natural psychological occurence. I used to think I was schizod or avoidant, but I realized it was more a way for me to cope when I had little to no friends, and in a scenario where lots of people wanted to talk to me, I probably would want to approach them too.


I don't believe in chocolate cake or pizza either. They're just words to describe a cluster of basic ingredients that have been combined and cooked in a certain way.


----------



## 0osweet (Mar 11, 2013)

I was diagnosed with having some traits of avoidant personality disorder..


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Somewhat.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

carambola said:


> I used to think I did, but I've gotten less avoidant since then.


 Kind of a recurring trend with me... I had a therapist that wanted me to get on SSI really bad, but I didn't want to be a leech and live off the government when I figured I could overcome my issues and didn't need that. Years later I brought it up to a Psychologist I'd been seeing for about a year who said I could file for SSI under Avoidant Personality Disorder.

The filing for SSI felt very paradoxical, like they were expecting someone incapable of doing all these things to be able to prove they can't do the things necessary to file, by doing them... Then again thats always been the case when its came to getting help. Anyway, I finally managed to do it and after a few months they finally responded and wanted to evaluate me... but I had work that day, I had completed my vocational training, got a job, got a girlfriend ( hate the phrasing,makes it sound like a prize), and I just felt like I didn't need it or maybe I was just too afraid to ask for the day off and go and be analyzed by people I never met and have them label and judge me.

So.... I didn't go to the evaluation, didn't tell them, nothing. I even got a very sternly worded letter a few weeks later about how I wasted their time. I felt like I was getting better at the time, like things could only get better, yet here I am now, still feeling and relating to the same old things.

Not to downgrade the accomplishments I've had though... I have gotten better, but it's just the varying ups and downs of success, failure, and stagnation that makes everything feel so helpless and confusing. Long story short: It was suggested once, but I never got it confirmed legally, or otherwise.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

scarpia said:


> That's because this is a site for SA.


"Logic. Use it."


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Definitely...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I was diagnosed with it~
it's like the words "no hope lol" suddenly floating everywhere in the air


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

olesilentone said:


> Think I have it more than social anxiety, to be honest.


Same here.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


> Yup self diagnosis is no diagnosis,i went to my therapist and told her i have AvPD coz i can tick almost all the symptoms on the list but she explained how most of the symptoms cross over with SA and no i dont have it.


I had the same thing, I asked her about it because it seemed to fit like a glove. she said similar things about how we can self diagnose and make mistakes. I do feel like my behaviour does manifest as essentially me avoiding things or people and I recognise that others with sa don't seem to exhibit such extreme behaviour. but I sometimes think its better to trust a professionals opinion since they are trained to know more about these things.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> but I sometimes think its better to trust a professionals opinion since they are trained to know more about these things.


I don't trust therapists. Often I've read that there are a lot of rubbish ones, in spite of being an educated 'professional'.

For example. Telling your therapist you might have this or that may put them in self defence. For how can somebody without _their_ training know that. It's arrogance. To them that's imposible because they think you can't. So if you come in the room with 'I have x' than they are probebly inclined to take the opposite stance, even if you may be right or not. For the mantra in the psych world is 'patients can never self-diagnose'. Pretty good mantra since it saves their profession. Most therapist either just listen or give medicine. And while that may help, it's pretty expensive and also they are almost always biased thanks to the medicine industry lobby.

Or I'm just way to negative.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I don't trust therapists. Often I've read that there are a lot of rubbish ones, in spite of being an educated 'professional'.
> 
> For example. Telling your therapist you might have this or that may put them in self defence. For how can somebody without _their_ training know that. It's arrogance. To them that's imposible because they think you can't. So if you come in the room with 'I have x' than they are probebly inclined to take the opposite stance, even if you may be right or not. For the mantra in the psych world is 'patients can never self-diagnose'. Pretty good mantra since it saves their profession. Most therapist either just listen or give medicine. And while that may help, it's pretty expensive and also they are almost always biased thanks to the medicine industry lobby.
> 
> Or I'm just way to negative.


I agree with you 100%, I've seen atleast 20 dirrerent therapist since 1996 and I've learned that most of them are are phony and just a big waste of time and money.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I don't trust therapists. Often I've read that there are a lot of rubbish ones, in spite of being an educated 'professional'.
> 
> For example. Telling your therapist you might have this or that may put them in self defence. For how can somebody without _their_ training know that. It's arrogance. To them that's imposible because they think you can't. So if you come in the room with 'I have x' than they are probebly inclined to take the opposite stance, even if you may be right or not. For the mantra in the psych world is 'patients can never self-diagnose'. Pretty good mantra since it saves their profession. Most therapist either just listen or give medicine. And while that may help, it's pretty expensive and also they are almost always biased thanks to the medicine industry lobby.
> 
> Or I'm just way to negative.


I do see that there could be some which don't know as much as they should but it is a little egotistical to tell someone how to do their job or that you know better than them if you aren't a professional ,just because everyone has the internet doesn't mean everyone is an expert. experience counts for something. a lot of people come away disappointed from things in life because they go in expecting to be proved right, its not always the case that they are right and there has been a mistake by someone else. its just that they might not like to hear the opinion that they might be wrong.


----------



## IcySoul (Apr 8, 2013)

Very much so, it explains everything so well. I keep meaning to bring it up with my psychologist but I always get too anxious and shut down...


----------

